# New guy here from Sonoma County, CA



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

welcome on in the east bay


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

hey mate, thats excatly what it was for me as well. I was only ok at skating, but snowboaring is so much easier hey? what levle are you at, hitting up the terrain park yet?


----------

